# Narys Policia / Rena Zlodef Slnecic



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone give their comments on this breeding as we are doing the foot work right now Mating test


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are our 2 guy's and this is Rena's last liter before she retires here







[/img]


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

Stryker Vom Ramhausen (from Narys and Rena) Hips-Good, Elbows-Normal. Other Narys progeny are listed as follows...
WICCA SASHA VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hips-Good
ISIS VON RAMHAUSEN, Hips-Excellent
GHOST VON HAUSMEYER, Hips-Good
ANUSCHKA VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hips-Mild
AMMONS AXEL VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hips-Good
EK'S HANIBAL VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hip Prelims-Fair, Elbow Prelims-Normal
JACKSON VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hips-Good
GUSTAV GRIM VOM RAMHAUSEN, Hip Prelims-Fair, Elbow Prelims-Normal

A glance at Nary's siblings...under FCI, A-hips indicate a rough OFA equivalent of Excellent or Good, while B-hips are a Fair (NOT borderline).
Nelson Polícia-Slovakia, SVV1, H-2, 5CJVQ6/34P 1tr., A-hips (1 progeny found, with A-hips)
Nirza Polícia-Slovakia, SVV1, 5CY5/55N 1tr., A-hips (7 progeny found, 5 w/A-hips, 2 w/B-hips)

Rena isn't listed (nor any of her progeny?), but her sire, Car Polícia (A-hips) had 8 listed progeny, 7 with A-hips, 1 with B-hips. I owned a daughter who's OFA rating was Good (though perhaps deserving Excellent). Rena's dam however, Wolf's Inka was HD a-noch zugelassen (a3) and ZW rating of 118 (not so great, but still permissible to breed).

If I were a potential buyer, I would be comfortable with Nary's record, but concerned about the dam not being certified, and perhaps like to see recent xrays and consult with a radiologist for a professional opinion.

Is there anymore known of Stryker's siblings, this being a repeat breeding?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I personally wouldn't breed an 8 year old female. I would just let her retire.

How many pervious litters has she had?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I wouldn't have thought of breeding her except for her excellent health and energy. She looks like a fewmale that is 5or 6 years old and has the energy of some of my 3 to 4 year old bitches. But this will be her last litter and then we are going to spay her and live her life out with her mate Narys


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I too would let her retire and enjoy her life. 8yrs old (excellent health or not) I read somewhere she had a litter in May 08? is this true?.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

No she didn't have a litter in 08, Last litter was almost a year and half ago. I don't know where you get your info but that was untrue.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Here is where I got my info from. She may not have concieved but there it is in black and white.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/193098.html#193585

It was posted under this thread:


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/209613.html


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

The posting came from their previous owner and as you can se that the Rambo's only had 2 litters with he and then the next owner bred her but didn't get a litter. Strongbond did tell me that he had bred her but might have been a bit to early on the breeding and didn't get any pups. So I look at her total health and age and when our vet says that she could safly have one more litter I tend to listen to him. Believe me if there was any chance that I would loose her than I wouldn't do it to start. And the 2nd thread was me writing saying that the 2 were coming to our kennel.


----------



## Miabishi (Dec 14, 2009)

As the owner of Hanibal vom Ramhausen I wanted to state that Hanibal vom Ramhausen hips are OFA Good GS-77915G34M-VPI on 2-13-2008 and was never prelimbed as "fair" but Good.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Just to make the facts straight I have retired Rena and she will be living her days with her mate Narys here at our kennel.


----------

